# successful



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i started turkey hunting 2 seasons ago with guys that have already had their birds, and they were calling for me and teaching me turkey hunting. i had seen birds and was able to learn just had been 2 straight years that i did not connect on a bird or even offered a shot. this past saturday i went out by myself for the first time ever. i'll be the first to admit my calling isn't good, all i can do is yelps on a slate. heard several birds off in the distance on the roost gooble early, and only one near where i had set up. i decided to stay in my location, and glad i did. had some hens yelping near by but the tom that was roosted near me wasn't making a noise. at 7am i had a hen come withing 15ft of me, looked over my left shoulder and seen a tom strutting 50yds behind me. i was nervous to move because i had a hen 10yds to my right and 2 deer 15yds in front of me. i slowly turned around when the tom went behind a tree and he came into a little clearing 40 yds away and i was able to make my shot. 23lbs, 1 1/4spur (other one broke 1/2") and a 11" beard


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very nice bird and story! Which county?


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice turkey


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

congrats. nice bird.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks, knox county


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats on your bird


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

way to go! I`am still trying to get one, hoping this up coming weekend will be it, been seeing more lone hens the last week, so I`am guessing more of the hens are starting to nest and hopefully I can convince a gobbler to come in!


----------

